# List of biggest amphibians



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was thinking of the list of biggest amphibians, This was put together by me so tell me if im right.
first being biggest, last being smallest of the biggest if that makes sense XD

1) Giant salamander - _Andrias davidianus_
_2) Goliath frog - Conraua goliath_
_3) Cane toad - bufo marinus_
_4) African giant bullfrog - Pyxicephalus adspersa_
_5) American bullfrog?_


----------



## beastluke (Sep 27, 2008)

i believe the 1st 2 are right


----------



## Darbz (Mar 22, 2009)

At a guess I'd say 3 and 4 should be swapped round?


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

actually number number 2 should be andrias japonicus the japanese giant salamander. andrias davidianus is the chinese giant salamander


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

Darbz said:


> At a guess I'd say 3 and 4 should be swapped round?


if were going on largest specimin (stv lenght) ever found your right world largest cane toad came in at just over 8 inches where the largest african bullfrog was about 9 inches big


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

Including legs stretched out? I think that cane toads have longer legs then bullfrogs I could be wrong, and if i was going by weight i think afrivcan bullfrog would be second or third.


----------



## amphib-fan1990 (Jun 3, 2008)

i thought that horned frogs got slightly bigger than american bllfrogs not sure but i think the biggest orned frog was bigger than the biggest american bullfrog


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I doubt it, ive seen pics of some pretty huge american bullfrogs


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

For those who dont know here is roughly the average size of a goliath http://images.google.co.uk/images?h...&sa=X&oi=image_result_group&resnum=1&ct=title

Second pic in, it wouldnt let me copy and paste of upload to photobucket cos its protected or something


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Giant salamanders are MASSIVE! You've definately got that right!


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

spend_day said:


> if were going on largest specimin (stv lenght) ever found your right world largest cane toad came in at just over 8 inches where the largest african bullfrog was about 9 inches big


 
I've had Bufo marinus from Suriname which were 10 inches snout to vent length. I've also seen African bullfrog males at around 12 inches.


In my opinion the third largest amphibian after the giant salamanders of Japan and China would be the Hellbender of the U.S.


Here's a pic of a 10 inch marinus of mine










The top 3 largest amphibians would deffinately be all salamanders!!!!


----------



## Barney_M (Apr 2, 2008)

toads generally have shorter legs than frogs therefore cane toad would be smaller than the bull frog


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

seanUK said:


> I've had Bufo marinus from Suriname which were 10 inches snout to vent length. I've also seen African bullfrog males at around 12 inches.
> 
> 
> In my opinion the third largest amphibian after the giant salamanders of Japan and China would be the Hellbender of the U.S.
> ...


thats one big toad :lol2:what a stunner.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

Barney_M said:


> toads generally have shorter legs than frogs therefore cane toad would be smaller than the bull frog


African bull frogs have quite short legs in comparison to their body size and shape.


----------



## seanUK (May 23, 2007)

linda.t said:


> thats one big toad :lol2:what a stunner.


Yes it was but I had around 10 toads which were all sized around 9 inches apart from 1 or 2 which were around 10 inches. I have hundreds of photos of the toads.

My largest bullfrog was around 9.5 inches but I did see one at 10, 11 and 12 inches once.

Here's a pic of my old one.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Joe1507 said:


> For those who dont know here is roughly the average size of a goliath goliath frogs - Google Image Search
> 
> Second pic in, it wouldnt let me copy and paste of upload to photobucket cos its protected or something


----------



## Andy Gadd (Aug 26, 2007)

*Biggest Amphibians*

The Goliath frog is the biggest frog then african and american bullfrogs, which are of similar size to each other. then horned frogs, however I have no doubt and have seen cane toads that are bigger, larger and heavier than the african and American bullfrogs bullfrogs by a mile. I have kept them all and had some very large adult examples of all of them and it is not even a close contest, I have seen cane toads that are almost double the size and weight of the largest American and African bullfrogs that I've seen.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

seanuk said:


> yes it was but i had around 10 toads which were all sized around 9 inches apart from 1 or 2 which were around 10 inches. I have hundreds of photos of the toads.
> 
> My largest bullfrog was around 9.5 inches but i did see one at 10, 11 and 12 inches once.
> 
> Here's a pic of my old one.


that is a beast .......


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats a fat you know what hehe, i havent seen one of these in captivity before: victory:



seanUK said:


> Yes it was but I had around 10 toads which were all sized around 9 inches apart from 1 or 2 which were around 10 inches. I have hundreds of photos of the toads.
> 
> My largest bullfrog was around 9.5 inches but I did see one at 10, 11 and 12 inches once.
> 
> Here's a pic of my old one.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

Joe1507 said:


> Second pic in, it wouldnt let me copy and paste of upload to photobucket cos its protected or something












uploaded via photobuket


----------



## Heppy (Apr 11, 2007)

how are you measuring how big something is. If you classify SVL than amphiuma,Greater Siren and Caecilians are all much longer than any bullfrog


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

the japanese giant slamander is the biggest, bigger than the chinese.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

seanUK said:


> Yes it was but I had around 10 toads which were all sized around 9 inches apart from 1 or 2 which were around 10 inches. I have hundreds of photos of the toads.
> 
> My largest bullfrog was around 9.5 inches but I did see one at 10, 11 and 12 inches once.
> 
> Here's a pic of my old one.


ew thats disgusting, it looks like a veiny ball sack


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

That bullfrog is AWESOME!


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I miss my old afro bully somethin sore! 
Im pretty sure hellbenders get bigger than any of the frogs, I know that brazilian horned frogs get pretty massive, and I think its only a specific locale(or maybe subspecies) of cane toads that get absolutely monsterous


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

andaroo said:


> ew thats disgusting, it looks like a veiny ball sack


roofl!


----------



## jamestheball (Apr 28, 2009)

What about hellbenders, arn't they big. Correct me if i'm wrong but they're closely related to Japanese and Chinese Giant Salamanders.


----------

